# Round trip from Chicago to Eugene Oregon via PDX



## Steve4031 (Aug 18, 2020)

This is a trip report on a bout a round trip on 27 and 28 with a trip to Eugene Oregon on the Talgo and return on the Coast Starlight. 

I am packed. Got a newscanner, and got everything lined up for a great trip. I enjoy riding in the sleeper on 27/28 because it is the last car on the train. This provides great views from the railman window, and great views of the train rounding curves as it progresses through the mountains.

The ride in on Metra illustrates the impact of Covid 19. Including myself there are 7 people in my half of a double deck Metra car that would probably be 3/4 full.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 18, 2020)

We boarded from track 28. Glad I used a redcap. That’s a long walk. The LSA came through and took dinner reservations. I have a 6:30.

I had the meatball pasta. They did their best heating the roll and serving me a second coke with the Brownie. I was seated by myself.

Many of the passengers in the 2730 car ate in their rooms. This gave the sca a workout. I ate in the diner to make things easier for him. And to see what was like.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 18, 2020)

I slept well during the night. There were no towels in the bathroom at 6 am. I used what was in my room and was successful in getting a clean feeling again. 

I ate by myself at breakfast. Then took another nap and slept until Minot. After Minot I noticed a rough sided to side motion on every switch accompanied by banging. Time to do some track maintenance.


----------



## OBS (Aug 18, 2020)

I love all the trips you are taking! Thanks for the reports on the journey.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 18, 2020)

Enjoy your trip Steve!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 18, 2020)

I observed two older looking Amtrak cars that were heritage fleet vintage attached the the rear of a freight train near Nassau, Montana. This did not look like a work train. Longer than that with a variety to f freight cars and no maintenance equipment.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 18, 2020)

Is the pasta and meatball entree the same size as it was previously when it was the children's entree? Was it enough for you to eat or did you have to fortify your meal in the cafe car?


----------



## caravanman (Aug 18, 2020)

Interesting trip at such times, please elaborate on the mask wearing, etc. Did you visit the coach cars, I am interested to know how much space/distance is maintained between passengers in coach? Was there any evidence of more regular cleaning/disinfecting of communal areas while the train was in motion?
It's the stuff that is different now that makes for added interest, I feel...


----------



## oregon pioneer (Aug 18, 2020)

Very nice that you are taking this trip! I am always interested to hear how people who are actually traveling fare in the current situation.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 18, 2020)

Hey there Steve... thank you for sharing your trip. EUG is my boarding city and I usually take the CS or local service to connect with either the EB to the north or the CZ to the south. Longer days this time of year would allow daylight until Essex and beyond which is nice for that mountain scenery.

Am trying to imagine what it is like to travel during the pandemic... are you getting enough to eat??? Those little meals are nothing much. Your impressions will certainly be helpful for those of us planning. I do have a scheduled trip for early January but have no idea what that will be like!

Last car means you're going through PDX? Normally the dining car goes on to Seattle out of Spokane - before the pandemic sleeping car passengers got their food from the cafe under the sightseer lounge. Wonder how they are doing it now.

The Talgos are being retired so enjoy your ride on that train... one of my favorites.


Steve4031 said:


> I observed two older looking Amtrak cars that were heritage fleet vintage attached the the rear of a freight train near Nassau, Montana. This did not look like a work train. Longer than that with a variety to f freight cars and no maintenance equipment.


Wonder if those will be used to replace the Talgos out here???

Looking forward to following your adventure. Safe travels!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 18, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> Hey there Steve... thank you for sharing your trip. EUG is my boarding city and I usually take the CS or local service to connect with either the EB to the north or the CZ to the south. Longer days this time of year would allow daylight until Essex and beyond which is nice for that mountain scenery.
> 
> Am trying to imagine what it is like to travel during the pandemic... are you getting enough to eat??? Those little meals are nothing much. Your impressions will certainly be helpful for those of us planning. I do have a scheduled trip for early January but have no idea what that will be like!
> 
> ...



Those cars were older. I think they are owned by BNSF and still have Amtrak markings.
I eat the Pasta and meatballs for dinner, s cheeseburger for lunch, and fruit loops complement the breakfast sandwich. If you can find one thing for dinner and one thing for lunch that you like you can get by. It’s not crowded which is nice.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 18, 2020)

Lunch was a process today. I went to the lounge about 1 pm. The guy was on break. I waited until 2:05. Then I realized I had not heard any announcements from the lounge car. So I went to see if the diner was doing double duty. There were several crew in there on break. This one asked if I wanted lunch in the diner. I explained I was trying to order a cheeseburger. I was directed back to the lounge car and told to wait for an announcement. After 20 minutes and no announcement I went down there and the guy was just sitting there. He didn’t speak nor did I. I got my food and left.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 18, 2020)

The coaches are still organized by destination. There were announcements advising people to wear masks. The train was 60-70 percent full to Minot. Then emptied out as we went further west.

there was a group of Amish(I think) who hung out in observation car. They didn’t always wear masks while I was in there waiting for snack car to open. No crew were there to enforce the rules.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 18, 2020)

The equipment is no cleaner than usual. I do not see any evidence of extra cleaning on the 2730 sleeper.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 18, 2020)

Very slow run into Shelby. 23 minutes late. Must be following a freight.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 19, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> Lunch was a process today. I went to the lounge about 1 pm. The guy was on break. I waited until 2:05. Then I realized I had not heard any announcements from the lounge car. So I went to see if the diner was doing double duty. There were several crew in there on break. This one asked if I wanted lunch in the diner. I explained I was trying to order a cheeseburger. I was directed back to the lounge car and told to wait for an announcement. After 20 minutes and no announcement I went down there and the guy was just sitting there. He didn’t speak nor did I. I got my food and left.


What apathy! Pandemic or not... you are a human being and an Amtrak customer. You deserve much better than that! Personally I would have really been miffed... although there's not much one can do about bad service. If I can ask a somewhat 'sacred' question... how much do you plan on tipping a guy who prioritizes his break time???

You may want to call customer service after your trip ends.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 19, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> If you can find one thing for dinner and one thing for lunch that you like you can get by.


C'mon... even pandemic level service should be better than what you are getting!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 19, 2020)

I didn’t tip. I agree the food should be better. But if ridership remains low that allows Amtrak to justify continuing this food mess. I’m not agreeing with this mess, just explaining how I deal with it.

When I went to dinner the waiter went out of his way to be decent. And the lounge car guy was heard making announcements.


----------



## caravanman (Aug 19, 2020)

"They didn’t always wear masks while I was in there waiting for snack car to open. No crew were there to enforce the rules."

"The equipment is no cleaner than usual. I do not see any evidence of extra cleaning on the 2730 sleeper."

That is all strangely reassuring, Amtrak's regular "don't really care, just doing my job" approach still survives under difficult conditions...


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 19, 2020)

I slept well during the night. I woke up to shower on Spokane. It’s easier when the train is stopped. Slept some more and woke up before Pasco.


----------



## jiml (Aug 19, 2020)

Another thorough report. Looking forward to the remainder.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 19, 2020)

caravanman said:


> That is all strangely reassuring, Amtrak's regular "don't really care, just doing my job" approach still survives under difficult conditions.


Meh!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 19, 2020)

I had a choice of cereals for breakfast. Rice crispies, fruit loops and Raisin Bran. I took 2 cups of fruit loops. A blue berry muffin, and a cup of coffee. I saw some people order the Jimmy Dean breakfast bowl which looked gross to me.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 19, 2020)

Though food has not been as good enjoyable as normal, I AM enjoying my train ride. If you all look through posts I’ve made in other threads I was in the hell no I won’t go until I can eat pancakes, cheeseburger, and steak in the diner camp. 

I always have an urge to move and ride trains. I’m not a sit at home person. i am wearing my mask and washing my hands.


----------



## Siegmund (Aug 19, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> I observed two older looking Amtrak cars that were heritage fleet vintage attached the the rear of a freight train near Nassau, Montana. This did not look like a work train. Longer than that with a variety to f freight cars and no maintenance equipment.



Sharp eye! Apparently that freight train is moving slowly - these cars were spotted in Minnesota on the 16th. 

They (diner 8509, formerly NP 460, and baggage 1206, formerly NP 218) were bought by the Northern Pacific Railway Museum in Toppenish, WA last year, and have finally, after several months delays, started moving west from Beech Grove.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 19, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> Though food has not been as good enjoyable as normal, I AM enjoying my train ride. If you all look through posts I’ve made in other threads I was in the hell no I won’t go until I can eat pancakes, cheeseburger, and steak in the diner camp.
> 
> I always have an urge to move and ride trains. I’m not a sit at home person. i am wearing my mask and washing my hands.


Your trip ended with the amazing scenery of the Columbia River... I'm sure you will keep that in your memories. When the trains are gone there will be no more views as they can be seen now. Somehow I think this is what keeps the hope for our rail system positive and alive!


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 19, 2020)

There's a great restaurant next to the EUG station, called the Oregon Electric Station. A little pricey, but quite enjoyable. And no, one cannot see the trains from there as far as I remember.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 19, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> Your trip ended with the amazing scenery of the Columbia River... I'm sure you will keep that in your memories. When the trains are gone there will be no more views as they can be seen now. Somehow I think this is what keeps the hope for our rail system positive and alive!


You just completed one of the most beautiful rail trips in the entire world... and when you look at the scenery, how can you doubt that???


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 19, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> I had a choice of cereals for breakfast. Rice crispies, fruit loops and Raisin Bran. I took 2 cups of fruit loops. A blue berry muffin, and a cup of coffee. I saw some people order the Jimmy Dean breakfast bowl which looked gross to me.View attachment 18499
> View attachment 18500


Nice pics, but the Breakfast sucks!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 19, 2020)

That’s what I saw. I was surprised to see Amtrak cars on a freight. And one did look like a diner. Wish I could tell you exactly where I saw it because that would help others track it.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 19, 2020)

Portland is an interesting city. The food scene is not my scene. I went to pine street biscuits. My yelp review sums it up. 








Steve W.'s review of Pine State Biscuits


I now recognize this place is trying to serve a certain type of population. Younger people who want regular food spiced up. I saw biscuits and gravy and thought I...




www.yelp.com


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 19, 2020)

I rode the MAX to and from the biscuit place and over to stop near Bowery Bagels. By this point I had enough of walking. So I ordered a Lyft. The driver informed me I could have walked. I not so nicely explained that he did not know how much I had already walked or how far I was capable of walking so this was none of his business. He stated that some people don’t know how far something is. So I stayed, “So now you are telling me I don’t know what I’m doing. Every time you open your mouth you dig a deeper hole for yourself. So just be quiet.” It’s this smug I know better than you do attitude that just rubs me the wrong way. 3 stars and no tip. That will lower his 5 star rating.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 19, 2020)

The lounge in Portland does not have AC. So I switched to 11. I’ll ride the Talgo back tomorrow morning.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 19, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Nice pics, but the Breakfast sucks!


That's for sure! Meh!


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 19, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> The lounge in Portland does not have AC. So I switched to 11. I’ll ride the Talgo back tomorrow morning.


Talgo is a really great ride... when you sit at the window and look out you get an elevated feeling of speeding along on the rails that you can only get on a train... soon the Talgo will be gone. This is really sad!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 19, 2020)

The sca on 11was Sante’. She’s personable. Even brought a glass of ice for my coke that I purchased at the Bowery bagel shop. The bagels were delicious. 

The AC worked well in the 1130 car. I’m in room 3 on west side of train. Sun has streamed in all afternoon and I’m still cool.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 19, 2020)

We arrived Eugene early. A first for me is getting off in Eugene. Been through many times.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 19, 2020)

Enjoying your report Steve. Been watching the rail fan cameras and wishing I was on a train again, but wife's medical issues preclude any trip until this Covid thing is under some control.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 19, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> Talgo is a really great ride... when you sit at the window and look out you get an elevated feeling of speeding along on the rails that you can only get on a train... soon the Talgo will be gone. This is really sad!
> 
> View attachment 18512
> 
> ...


Unable the comprehend that they are taking the Talgos away. Why! I've ridden them so many times and they are so connected with looking out the windows, feeling the speed, the scenery, and the euphoria of riding the rails. I am just so sad and don't realize the reason to take such a wonderful transit mode away from us. What's left?


----------



## Willbridge (Aug 19, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> Though food has not been as good enjoyable as normal, I AM enjoying my train ride. If you all look through posts I’ve made in other threads I was in the hell no I won’t go until I can eat pancakes, cheeseburger, and steak in the diner camp.
> 
> I always have an urge to move and ride trains. I’m not a sit at home person. i am wearing my mask and washing my hands.


Sorry I didn't catch your post sooner, but the attached may still be of interest for you or perhaps someone planning to make one of my favorite rail trips. The cover photo shows SP&S Train 6, the _Columbia Mail._ That tertiary train on the main line made all stops between Portland and Pasco till 1959. The SP&S used it in publicity into the mid-1960's! Even omitting some pages it's too big and colorful as a pdf to post the guide itself.




The pdf is to show how the better off slogged through the Great Depression without frozen food.


----------



## Willbridge (Aug 19, 2020)

Palmetto said:


> There's a great restaurant next to the EUG station, called the Oregon Electric Station. A little pricey, but quite enjoyable. And no, one cannot see the trains from there as far as I remember.


It really WAS the Oregon Electric Railway station. The 'OE' as it was called was an ICC Class 2, descended from one of the greats of the interurban era: sleeping cars, parlor-lounge observations and plans to link up with the Sacramento Northern. Their trains loaded in the adjacent street, intercepting customers headed to the SP station. My dad's family were customers and he must be one of the last who can recall riding the Willamette Valley Route electrics. The railway cars at the restaurant were the well-maintained standby heavyweights for the OE's parent, the SP&S, made surplus in 1971.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 20, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> I rode the MAX to and from the biscuit place and over to stop near Bowery Bagels. By this point I had enough of walking. So I ordered a Lyft. The driver informed me I could have walked. I not so nicely explained that he did not know how much I had already walked or how far I was capable of walking so this was none of his business. He stated that some people don’t know how far something is. So I stayed, “So now you are telling me I don’t know what I’m doing. Every time you open your mouth you dig a deeper hole for yourself. So just be quiet.” It’s this smug I know better than you do attitude that just rubs me the wrong way. 3 stars and no tip. That will lower his 5 star rating.


Sounds like you were rather rough on him. He was trying to be helpful, and from your description nothing was intended to denigrate you personally.


----------



## caravanman (Aug 20, 2020)

Quite amusing to read of the menu options in Portland. Here in the UK our biscuits are your cookies, not a great mix, cookies and gravy, with or without "red bits"  
I noticed something called a "Reggie", again, I have no idea what that is? 
I have visited Portland a couple of times, staying in the HI Hostel. One advantage of hostels is that you can cook your own meals, and there is a wholefoods type shop quite near that hostel. One of my favourite US cities!
Enjoying hearing about your trip, so few folks travelling these days!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 20, 2020)

I’m not sure what a Reggie is. If I typed it, it was a typing error. If it was on the menu then there might be a local meaning to it. 

The roomette on the Coast Starlight was much cleaner. Since I booked this at the last minute I was moved from room 2 to 3. The Ticket agent in Portland lounge explained that room 2 was occupied from Seattle to Portland. She dashed out to the train to tell the sca. Then explained to me that this was necessary because the sca was required to do a cleaning protocol between passengers. I did not observe or hear about this on 7.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 20, 2020)

Success!! A Talgo pulled into the Eugene station. I decided to check my bag. My joy was mitigated by the absence of food service. Snack packs were provided. So I won’t starve enroute to. Portland. Departed 1 minute early.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 20, 2020)

The seats on the Talgo are poorly designed. They do not extend far enough to support the back of the legs. After 20 minutes I was already tired of them.


----------



## Barb Stout (Aug 20, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> Portland is an interesting city. The food scene is not my scene. I went to pine street biscuits. My yelp review sums it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stopped going to restaurants a few years ago because there were too many dishes that were unexpectedly spicy. You know it's a bad perversion when even cheesecake is spicy. They put a strawberry topping on the cheesecake, but didn't bother to reveal that it also had chile in the strawberry mix. I had attributed all the spice to living in NM, but it seems that the fire has spread.


----------



## Maglev (Aug 20, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> The seats on the Talgo are poorly designed. They do not extend far enough to support the back of the legs. After 20 minutes I was already tired of them.


Yes, although worn, the Talgo VI's were more comfortable. Also, the Talgo VIII seats do not rotate, so half of them face backwards. The only good thing about the VIII's is that the single seats in Business Class are on the view side for Puget Sound.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 20, 2020)

Barb Stout said:


> I stopped going to restaurants a few years ago because there were too many dishes that were unexpectedly spicy. You know it's a bad perversion when even cheesecake is spicy. They put a strawberry topping on the cheesecake, but didn't bother to reveal that it also had chile in the strawberry mix. I had attributed all the spice to living in NM, but it seems that the fire has spread.


Hatch Chilis are taking over the World!


----------



## Dakota 400 (Aug 20, 2020)

Willbridge said:


> The pdf is to show how the better off slogged through the Great Depression without frozen food.



Very interesting to read what was available as well as the prices. I never knew that valet service was available. Never saw that on a menu in a Lounge Car on PRR's overnight trains between Chicago and Columbus, OH in the 1950's and in 1960. 

Collar buttons were available--front and back? What's that about? Maybe some kind of fashion accessory that has gone by the wayside?


----------



## Asher (Aug 20, 2020)

Barb Stout said:


> I stopped going to restaurants a few years ago because there were too many dishes that were unexpectedly spicy. You know it's a bad perversion when even cheesecake is spicy. They put a strawberry topping on the cheesecake, but didn't bother to reveal that it also had chile in the strawberry mix. I had attributed all the spice to living in NM, but it seems that the fire has spread.


Willbridge posted a menu from the GN lounge in 1934 that had a remedy for all that ails you.


----------



## Asher (Aug 20, 2020)

So Steve, I enjoyed reading your report. Only one question, did out enjoy the trip?


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 20, 2020)

anumberone said:


> So Steve, I enjoyed reading your report. Only one question, did out enjoy the trip?



Hell yes!! I’m enjoying it. I would do it again and will be thinking about the next one when I get back.


----------



## Asher (Aug 20, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> Hell yes!! I’m enjoying it. I would do it again and will be thinking about the next one when I get back.


Well HELL yeah! That's what I want to hear.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 20, 2020)

The early morning slowed my thinking a bit when we arrived Portland. I was fiddling with my phone and forgetting that the train continued to Seattle. The conductor kindly reminded me that this was my stop. I jumped up and got my carry on and walked into the station to collect my checked bag. 

As I was assembling my luggage I had the oh crap feeling as I thought about my Kindle sitting in the seat on the train. 

I dashed back and tried to go out of the doors to the platform. They were locked. I waved to two men in yellow and black uniforms who were some kind of security. They came and opened the door. I explained my situation and they professionally helped me out. One agreed to walk me to the train to retrieve my kindle. He explained that I had plenty of time. 

I got the kindle and thanked him profusely. I realized my pulling on locked doors in the station was poor response to this situation. He said he was glad to help. He also volunteered that he had had to remove 7 people from the train or station in the past few days. 

There’s usually a lot of complaints about officious, unhelpful security staff that I wanted to provide a positive example. Plus I was happy to get the kindle back. 

I took lift to the Dunniway Hilton and was happy to get an early check in. I took another Lyft to eat breakfast at the Original Pancake House. Since my return I have taken a nice nap and enjoyed my hotel room.


----------



## Maglev (Aug 20, 2020)

I've enjoyed the trip report! Where did you stay in Eugene?


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 20, 2020)

Two positive food reviews. 









Steve W.'s review of Bowery Bagels


The customer service was excellent. The bagels are too. I called on advance to make sure they had…




www.yelp.com













Steve W.'s review of The Original Pancake House


This must be the flagship location. I called to double check that the dining room was open. It…




www.yelp.com


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 20, 2020)

Maglev said:


> I've enjoyed the trip report! Where did you stay in Eugene?



Home2suites by Hilton. This was a nice hotel. Good customer service. Friendly. The room was clean and comfortable. It is .6 miles from the station. I took Lyft. Not sure this is a great walk for everyone, especially late at night or early in the morning. The Lane county jail is next to the station and was the first thing I noticed when we pulled in on 11. 

Eugene has Lyft. I was able to get a Lyft to the station at 4:30 am. The station opens at 5 am.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 20, 2020)

Everyone wearing Masks in Oregon Steve???


----------



## Willbridge (Aug 20, 2020)

caravanman said:


> Quite amusing to read of the menu options in Portland. Here in the UK our biscuits are your cookies, not a great mix, cookies and gravy, with or without "red bits"
> I noticed something called a "Reggie", again, I have no idea what that is?
> I have visited Portland a couple of times, staying in the HI Hostel. One advantage of hostels is that you can cook your own meals, and there is a wholefoods type shop quite near that hostel. One of my favourite US cities!
> Enjoying hearing about your trip, so few folks travelling these days!


The British Consul General once said - thinking of the rose gardens and the weather - that Portland is an English city with a Japanese mountain.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 20, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Everyone wearing Masks in Oregon Steve???



Nearly everyone I’ve seen. I don’t go around minding ng other people’s business. I make sure to wear mine. 

Based on the security guy telling me that 7 people have been removed from trains, I suspect some refused to wear masks.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 21, 2020)

Dakota 400 said:


> Very interesting to read what was available as well as the prices. I never knew that valet service was available. Never saw that on a menu in a Lounge Car on PRR's overnight trains between Chicago and Columbus, OH in the 1950's and in 1960.
> 
> Collar buttons were available--front and back? What's that about? Maybe some kind of fashion accessory that has gone by the wayside?


I've seen pictures of men's fashions and read about Collar buttons. My understanding was that men that wore dress clothing didnt change their shirts daily, only the detachable Collars and cuffs, hence the use of buttons to attach them.

I think they went out of style in the 30s during the depression?


----------



## caravanman (Aug 21, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> I've seen pictures of men's fashions and read about Collar buttons. My understanding was that men that wore dress clothing didnt change their shirts daily, only the detachable Collars and cuffs, hence the use of buttons to attach them.
> 
> I think they went out of style in the 30s during the depression?


Here in the UK they were known as collar studs, rather than buttons. Apparently still in use at Eton? 
Detachable collars...


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 21, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> Two positive food reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think I remember reading on a menu that the original Original Pancake House was in Portland. The one in Anaheim, CA, I think was one of their first expansion locations. Love their Swedish pancake with lingonberry butter!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2020)

I’ve hibernated in the Dunniway Hilton. A great room and a greater bathroom with walk in shower. I was granted a Kate check out. The plan is to order lunch at Bowery Bagels and then have Lyft drive me from the hotel, there, and onto the station. 

27 was 45 minutes late. So I’m anticipating an on time departure this afternoon on 28.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Aug 21, 2020)

caravanman said:


> Here in the UK they were known as collar studs, rather than buttons. Apparently still in use at Eton?
> Detachable collars...



I never knew something like that existed. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2020)

I’m in the station. No AC once again. But the fans are positioned better for air circulation. 

I got a look at the orientation of the 2830 car. Looks like odd rooms are on the left. So I will have different view going home. If it’s not crowded I’ll enjoy the view of the Columbia Gorge from the lounge.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2020)

Counted 13 including myself for 2830.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sanitation? What sanitation. First thing I noticed was this smudge on my window in Room 3. 

I’m going to wet a wash cloth and clean it off.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2020)

There is a Facebook group devoted to taking your own booze on Amtrak. This was my contribution. 

One of your card carrying members got booted off of 50 in Hinton last month. But he also belonged to the group DETSSOT. Dumb enough to smoke something on a train. The conduct told him to lay off the Pot and the booze. He informed the conductor that consuming booze in the sleepers was his right. So off the train he went.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2020)

The SCA’s name is Derrick. He introduced himself and gave me a voice of a chicken salad or a roast beef sandwich. Having eaten 3 sea salt bagels with lox and cream cheese 2 hours a go I’ll take one for the team. I’ll deconstruct the sandwich and eat what I believe to be edible. Photos and descriptions to follow. Viewer discretion is advised.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2020)

We have Engine number 2 pulling 28 today. I thought this was a good omen from my coaching days on the south side of Chicago. The lower the number, the bigger a stud your skill position player is. The running back or quarterback usually gets #2. He’s usually fast and strong. 

Number 2 has gotten off to a rough start today. There were 2 stops and starts out of Portland. And one start and stop out if Vancouver. The engineer speculated it is some sort of speed sensor. I think Maybe it the positive train control? The engine seems to do ok once we are on the move.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2020)

First time in many trips ( you all know it’s a lot) that I’ve needed duct tape. The outlet in my room does not hold the plug that I use to charge my phone and it’s battery case and Apple Watch and assorted electronics connected on the other end via usb cords. 

Fortunately I can use an outlet in the hallway to charge my mophie back up charger. So all is not lost. 

I overheard the engineer discussing with the dispatcher that something disengages When the train operates at speeds below 10 mph and that causes the train to stop. This happens after the train has stopped.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2020)

The chip bag mashed into the cake frosting is a classy, innovative touch. Of course there are the requisite red peppers on it. I’ll pass.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2020)

#2 got out of bingen White Salmon without a hesitation move.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2020)

I went to the lounge for some peanut m&ms and root beer to cleanse the palate. And enjoy scenery. This attendant was very nice explained that I need to tell her I’m in the sleepers so I don’t pay for my soft drinks. She got the 20. Her tip, plus the tip the rude guy coming out did not get. I told her what had happened. I was not mad about paying for soda. But rudeness and long breaks not. This practice has been going on for two weeks and is only on 27/28 because it’s too far for 2730/2830 passengers to walk to diner. Nice touch.


----------



## Willbridge (Aug 21, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> #2 got out of bingen White Salmon without a hesitation move.


And for trivia fans, Bingen is named for Bingen on the Rhine. It definitely has an American pronunciation, however. Depending on the time of year it might look as though you're riding the _Rheingold, _but summers are hotter in the Washington version and the dam pools make the Great River of the West look like a lake. Photo from the lounge car on Train 28.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 21, 2020)

The ride from Portland East.


----------



## Willbridge (Aug 21, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> The ride from Portland East.



The bridge in photo 3A is the Oregon Trunk line, BN's 'Inside Gateway' route to California. In earlier years, the _Coast Starlight _used it for detours north of Chemult. Properly dispatched it takes the same amount of time to reach Vancouver, WA as the padded regular route. The Oregon Trunk Mixed ran Wishram<>Bend all stops until Amtrak took over.


----------



## John Bredin (Aug 22, 2020)

My random thoughts on the Great Northern observation-lounge "menu":

*I put menu in quotes because there are NO food items at all. Lots of drinks and smoking, but nothing for sale to snack on.  Sometimes you're hungry but don't want a full meal. Were there free snacks (pretzels, nuts, or such) at the bar?

*They avoided the eternal Coke vs. Pepsi debate by serving both. 

*Laxative water. 

*Insanely well-stocked bar, except for beers. In a train going to the Pacific Northwest, no less. Sometimes the world changes for the better. 

*Speaking of beers, one option is a generic brand-less beer. I presume as it was in bottles that it wasn't literally generic but they weren't promising a particular brand.

*Cigarettes and aspirin would not be sold where prohibited.  Was there somewhere that outright banned aspirin, or required a prescription so Pullman couldn't sell it there?

*Was shoe shining not listed as a valet service because Pullman passengers had their shoes shined at night by the sleeping-car porter?


----------



## railiner (Aug 22, 2020)

John Bredin said:


> My random thoughts on the Great Northern observation-lounge "menu":
> 
> *I put menu in quotes because there are NO food items at all. Lots of drinks and smoking, but nothing for sale to snack on.  Sometimes you're hungry but don't want a full meal. Were there free snacks (pretzels, nuts, or such) at the bar?


I don't know if they had complimentary snacks offered, but this was just the observation bar in the rear sleeper for Pullman passenger's only. The train also had a full diner, as well as a lunch counter-lounge car offering snacks and meals. You certainly wouldn't go hungry.....


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 22, 2020)

We have been running 20 minutes late all morning until reaching Shelby. There’s padding in the schedule so we are now on time. 

My mophie charger gave a good charge to my phone and battery as well as my Apple Watch. It also added a significant charge to my kindle before running out. The plug in the wallets near the stairs works and I am recharging the Mophie there. It’s stashed out of sight. The attendant gave me permission to do this last night. 

He had the shower set up nicely and he made my bed in a timely manner. So things are going well.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Aug 22, 2020)

railiner said:


> but this was just the observation bar in the rear sleeper for Pullman passenger's only.



I wonder if this car was like a Pullman sleeper that the PRR operated on the Chicago-Columbus, Ohio route. It was designed to be the last car on the train with windows around the side and at the rear of the car. The front part of the car had Sections with the Lounge/Bar at the rear.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 22, 2020)

We are on time into Havre. 

The conductor who took over in Shelby was quite over the top in his warnings about not being drunk and following mask protocol. There were statements like “I don’t want to fill out the Paperwork to put someone off but I’ll do it if I have too.” And “If you are old enough to purchase alcohol you are expected to act like an adult and not over indulge.” And.”Thetes nothing going on in Montana. So don’t do something to be put off the train.”


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 22, 2020)

We did not do a second stop to refuel at Havre. Maybe in Minot.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Aug 22, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> This attendant was very nice explained that I need to tell her I’m in the sleepers so I don’t pay for my soft drinks...
> 
> This practice has been going on for two weeks and is only on 27/28 because it’s too far for 2730/2830 passengers to walk to diner. Nice touch.



So are soft drinks free now for sleeper pax on 27 and 28? Do you think that goes for tea, as well? I am a tea drinker, and have always had to pay for my mid-morning cuppa on the train, except on train with Business Class. Would be nice to get that cuppa when I am in sleeper, like the coffee drinkers do.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 22, 2020)

Interesting three way meet. 8 met two westbound freights at a double siding. The main line was in the middle. 8 diverged off of the main line onto the southern most track. The two west bound freights occupied the main line and the other siding on the north side of the main line.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 22, 2020)

oregon pioneer said:


> So are soft drinks free now for sleeper pax on 27 and 28? Do you think that goes for tea, as well? I am a tea drinker, and have always had to pay for my mid-morning cuppa on the train, except on train with Business Class. Would be nice to get that cuppa when I am in sleeper, like the coffee drinkers do.



I would assume so. I don’t know that the choice of tea would excite an avid tea drinker. My gf is a tea drinker. She’s brought her own and sent me to the diner on 21/22 numerous times for hot water. The crew willingly obliged even outside of meal times. I’m assuming the lounge car has hot water for tea. Don’t recall doing it there but I must have at some point.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 22, 2020)

oregon pioneer said:


> So are soft drinks free now for sleeper pax on 27 and 28? Do you think that goes for tea, as well? I am a tea drinker, and have always had to pay for my mid-morning cuppa on the train, except on train with Business Class. Would be nice to get that cuppa when I am in sleeper, like the coffee drinkers do.


I am a tea drinker also. With flex dining, soft drinks are tea are "free" for sleeper passengers. I bring my own tea bags for hot tea, but I will drink the bottled ice tea that is provided to passengers in the sleeper lounge. To my knowledge, there was no limit.


----------



## John Santos (Aug 22, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> Talgo is a really great ride... when you sit at the window and look out you get an elevated feeling of speeding along on the rails that you can only get on a train... soon the Talgo will be gone. This is really sad!
> 
> View attachment 18512
> 
> ...


Is it just me or does the Talgo look like a squirrel?


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 22, 2020)

John Santos said:


> Is it just me or does the Talgo look like a squirrel?


Not from the inside! BTW have you seen the new Japanese Shinkansen HS train? Looks like a duck!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 22, 2020)

On time into Minot. I’ll be signing off for the evening.


----------



## Steve Panzik (Aug 23, 2020)

Those two former Amtrak cars were most likely the former Northern Pacific Diner 460 and Water-Baggage 409 going to the Northern Pacific Railway Museum in Toppenish, Wash. They are expected to arrive in Toppenish this coming week.


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 23, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> Interesting three way meet. 8 met two westbound freights at a double siding. The main line was in the middle. 8 diverged off of the main line onto the southern most track. The two west bound freights occupied the main line and the other siding on the north side of the main line.



Sounds like Glasgow, MT. There are overlapping sidings there.


----------



## railiner (Aug 23, 2020)

Dakota 400 said:


> I wonder if this car was like a Pullman sleeper that the PRR operated on the Chicago-Columbus, Ohio route. It was designed to be the last car on the train with windows around the side and at the rear of the car. The front part of the car had Sections with the Lounge/Bar at the rear.


Similar...the Empire Builder used heavyweight equipment from its start in 1929, until steamlined in 1947. So very likely the sleeper observation lounge had an open platform at the rear, with bedrooms and compartments forward....


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 23, 2020)

We arrived MSP at 7:15. 27 minutes early. I had a good nights sleep. I charged my mophie charger while I was sleeping. Then when I woke up it had a full charge. I hooked up my phone and watch around 4 am. Had a full charge for the watch, the phone, and it’s battery case. I’m good to go for today.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 23, 2020)

The toilets in the 2830 car stopped working during the evening. So now we all walk up to the next car. Fortunately the AC is working well. 


There are more people riding. There was a waitlist for breakfast. In the 2830 car there are more incidents of rounding a corner and someone is there. Luggage rack is full. 

The coaches filled up after MSP.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 23, 2020)

Steve Panzik said:


> Those two former Amtrak cars were most likely the former Northern Pacific Diner 460 and Water-Baggage 409 going to the Northern Pacific Railway Museum in Toppenish, Wash. They are expected to arrive in Toppenish this coming week.


Oh wow! I didn' t know there was such a museum so close to my home... a day and a half away! Looked it up and they are closed due to the pandemic... but will definitely put in my car trip plans. BTW their website says they are anticipating receiving those cars you discussed. 






front page


DUE TO COVID WE CANNOT HAVE TOY TRAIN CHRISTMAS 2021WE ARE CLOSED FOR THE SEASONWE WILL BE OPEN NEXT YEAR APRIL 1 2022




nprymuseum.org


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 23, 2020)

Arrived Chicago 15 minutes early. Overall a great trip.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 23, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> Arrived Chicago 15 minutes early. Overall a great trip.


Are you going to celebrate with a nice hot spicy cheesy piece of Chicago style pizza???


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 23, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> Are you going to celebrate with a nice hot spicy cheesy piece of Chicago style pizza???
> 
> View attachment 18585



Yep. Going to Connies in a bit.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 23, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> Yep. Going to Connies in a bit.



Please please please! Have an extra slice for me... lucky you!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 23, 2020)

Well I’m gonna eat whole thing. Will that do?


----------

